# ear fluid that won't drain -help!



## mom at home (Nov 19, 2001)

My 4 yr old dd has had a lot of fluid in both ears for over a month now. It was related to a cough/cold that we all had. She still has so much mucus and her ears just won't drain. They aren't hurting her, but it's really affecting her hearing. She's been having weekly adjustments from an osteopath, but it still isn't draining and seems to be getting worse, based on her hearing. We now have to practically yell to get her to hear us, which is causing frustration in all members of the family.

The hearing thing has happened before when her ears have been plugged up by fluid and it always resolves as soon as the ears drain, but they have never stay plugged this long before and in the past have responded to chiropractic adjustments. This is the first time we've used an osteopath.

Any ideas? I am starting to get concerned about the fluid not draining. How does one get fluid to drain?

TIA,

Alison


----------



## Britt (Nov 19, 2001)

Here the specialist told us that while adults can simply pop their ears to clear the fluid, children can't. They gave us a tool to help Tieren learn to pop his ears, thus promoting drainage. Let's see if I can explain this thing: it's a "nose balloon," as in a balloon that you try to blow up with your nostril. (Kids find this very funny.) It's a little plastic tube with a balloon on one end. The other hole the child puts up to his nostril and blows. The child is busy trying to blow a balloon up with one nostril, but generally, it causes drainage. They have to do it a couple of times a day until the ear is better. Oh, BBC has an article with a picture:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/english/hea...000/290930.stm

This is a picture that sort of shows the thing I'm talking about. I didn't read the article, it looks pretty mainstream, but you can see the nose balloon anyway.

If the child is old enough, chewing gum with Xylitol has also proven effective, both because of the chewing and the Xylitol, apparently.

After using these things for awhile Tieren (now 5) learned to pop his ears without using anything, and his hearing is much better.

I can find out the brand name on the nose balloon thing if anyone is interested (or even send one to those who can't find it locally).

Good luck!
Brittany


----------



## BowenTherapist (Apr 25, 2002)

Hi there
Ihope that you can find a solution for your poor little one.
One thing that I know is very effective for clearing out fluid is something called the bowen technique. A lot of naturopaths know it and other types of body workers. If you are interested in finding out info about it you call look at WWW.Bowtech.com . On this site you can find people in your area who do it and how it works.
Good luck


----------



## mom at home (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks for all your suggestions. I'm going to make an appt with a naturopath on Monday. It's time for a new approach. There are quite a few listings for people who do the Bowen technique listed in the phone book, so I'll see if I can find a naturopath who does it.

Britt, I'd take you up on your offer to send one of the balloon things, but as we are leaving NZ in just over 3 weeks, I'm not sure there'd be enough time at this point and I HOPE that we can get that fluid to drain by then.

Thanks and any more suggestions would be great.

Alison


----------



## Piglet (Mar 12, 2002)

GARLIC

Slice a clove and soak it in a spoonfull of olive oil for a few days then put a drop or two in the ears. Yes it smells but it worked for my little boy, it is also good in honey for sore throats. Hope it helps.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

I have chronic trouble with this -- it usually follows a cold or ear infection, which doesn't happen that often, but then the fluid lingers for a long time. In the past when I was desperate (the fluid was putting pressure on my eardrum, which was painful) I took Sudafed which I don't like to do because it makes me hyper (and then I crash) but it sure did work.


----------



## happymama (Nov 22, 2001)

Try eliminating all dairy from your child's diet. My ds used to have chronic ear problems - infections, inflammation and fluid. When we took him off of cow's milk products the ear problems vanished. He can tolerate goat milk/cheese without problems.
Good luck!

Paula


----------



## mom at home (Nov 19, 2001)

piglet,
I've used ear oil in the past for ear infections for her, but haven't this time because they aren't painful or bothering her, just plugged and fluid filled. Does this treatment do something that allows the fluid to drain or dry up?

sweetwater,
I am starting to think about this option even though I never give my kids stuff like that. Mainly, because we are leaving New Zealand and flying back to the States in 3 weeks and I think it will be awful for her to have her ears in this state while flying (one very long flight and 3 shorter ones). It's going to be a challenge as it is because I am flying back with her on my own.

happymama,
She doesn't eat dairy, so that's not an issue, but good point.

I think I'll try the naturopath this week. Give that a try and if it doesn't work maybe go the allopathic route just to get us home.

Thanks all (and of course any more suggestions are welcome!),
Alison


----------



## Piglet (Mar 12, 2002)

I agree if they are really plugged up adding a load of oil may not be a good idea, but I find the garlic really helps, it's antibiotic antifungal antiviral, or you could try inhalation with eucalyptus oil for a few days, just add a few drops to really hot water and breathe in through the nose and out through the mouth.

In the past I have squirted a bit of breast milk in ears and nostrils which helped to clear them but is quite difficult to do and hillarious to watch! Good luck.


----------



## maddysmommy (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey- when I had a very serious double ear infection a few years ago, after the anitbiotics were over and the wick was out, my ENT specialist gave me a protocol for home care, she said it was also good for any time you had fluid in your ears (like from a cold or swimming). Mix half and half vinegar and rubbing alcohol, put a few drops in the ear, leave for 10-20 seconds, allow to drain and dry thoroughly (they suggested a hair dryer on low). The rubbing alcohol dries up the fluid and the vinegar disinfects. I guess I wouldn't use this on a baby, but I would say a kid would have no problem and it has helped me many times. HTH


----------



## mamachiro (Jun 3, 2002)

an "endonasal" is a safe, gentle, natural technique used to drain fluid from the ears and eustachian tubes. it involves the practioner using his/her finger to reach into the patients throat and gently massage and pull down on the opening of the eustachian tube. it is over within a few seconds. gagging is usually the only side effect. i don't know how you can find someone who knows the technique, but i know that it is taught at western states chiropractic college and at some naturopathic schools. i know people who have had great success with it and it sounds like it might be the perfect thing for your little one. good luck! and let me know if i can help in any way.


----------

